# What a line up... Bravo Nikon!



## ruifo (Jan 6, 2016)

Amazing to see what a great line up Nikon put together in 2016:

D5
D810
D810A
D750
DF
D500
D7200
Among others... There is an option from everyone out there.

Not to mention the new lenses, that are even more important, with E aperture, FL glass, PF elements, AF-P lenses etc... That's a good moment for Nikon. Let's just hope sales can improve in the DSLR market, that overall, has been loosing space.

It's a good time to shoot!


----------



## gsgary (Jan 6, 2016)

ruifo said:


> Amazing to see what a great line up Nikon put together in 2016:
> 
> D5
> D810
> ...



You are wrong there is not one in that line up for me


----------



## OrionsByte (Jan 6, 2016)

Nothing in the lineup for people that are broke! 

I hadn't looked at the new lenses yet, I'll have to check those out.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 6, 2016)

Nothing in their camera line-up these days that interest me one iota.

About the only thing I'm excited about is the 200-500, which is on my wish list.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 6, 2016)

gsgary said:


> ruifo said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing to see what a great line up Nikon put together in 2016:
> ...


Maybe this is more your line ... the FM10 and F6 ==> Film Cameras | Buy Film Camera | Nikon


----------



## gsgary (Jan 6, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > ruifo said:
> ...



No this is the one i will be getting
M-A Black - Park Cameras Online

or this from my local camera shop 10 miles from my home
Used Leica M Monochrom Digital Rangefinder Camera Body 10760 - Used Cameras - Used - Harrison Cameras


----------



## KmH (Jan 6, 2016)

Not a Nikon:
Lusting for 2.3 MP | Photography Forum


----------



## hamlet (Jan 7, 2016)

480sparky said:


> Nothing in their camera line-up these days that interest me one iota.
> 
> About the only thing I'm excited about is the 200-500, which is on my wish list.


What you thinking? is the optical, built quality and handling better than lets say... 150-600 sigma sport? Well, i'm not sure what price differences are where you are, but here they cost the same.

Found some images comparing all the zooms Nikon 200-500mm quality | Cameralabs


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 7, 2016)

hamlet said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing in their camera line-up these days that interest me one iota.
> ...



ByronBrant has one, and I borrowed it to race against my Tamzooka.  The Nikkor has just as good IQ when 500mm is cropped to the equivelant of the Tamron';s 600mm.  But the Nikkor has MUCH better AF and VR.  Plus, the Nikkor works exceedingly well with my Nikon 1.4 TC, while the Tamron struggles with AF and is still soft all around.

So, the Nikkor is on my wish list.  Once I get it, I'll marry it to my 1.4 TC and toss the stack onto my D7100.  That will give me a 420-1050 equivalent.


----------



## hamlet (Jan 7, 2016)

480sparky said:


> hamlet said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


AF speed on these lenses are pretty important now that you mention it.


----------



## Solarflare (Jan 8, 2016)

The D750 and the D810 are pretty OK overall, depending upon your focus (high ISO performance vs resolution).

The D5 is probably OK for wedding, press and sports shooters.

The D500 is OK for wildlife shooters.

The D7200 and D610 are basically for cheapskates that dont want to acquire an old used camera (D7000 and D700, respectively) instead.

I fail to see the point of the Df; IMHO Nikon should take a good look at the Fuji X-T1 before creating a Df2.




480sparky said:


> Nothing in their camera line-up these days that interest me one iota.


 Many options doesnt really equal many choices.


----------



## jaomul (Jan 8, 2016)

Solarflare said:


> The D750 and the D810 are pretty OK overall, depending upon your focus (high ISO performance vs resolution).
> 
> The D5 is probably OK for wedding, press and sports shooters.
> 
> ...



I think you should start your own camera brand


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 8, 2016)

jaomul said:


> Solarflare said:
> 
> 
> > The D750 and the D810 are pretty OK overall, depending upon your focus (high ISO performance vs resolution).
> ...


I think he should too. Then he can make his stuff up.

I UPGRADED to a D600 from a D7000 - the one he identifies as a old used camera). At that time I researched the d700 extensively and tested several.  I love the d700.  But the improved EVERYTHING about the image processing of the d600 sold it over the d700.  The d700 is old tech but still a great camera.  I nearly bought one again last month too.

The d600, like the Canon's 6D is priced as an entry level Full Frame camera.  It's priced BELOW the 7dm2 and d500 for a reason.


----------



## Solarflare (Jan 8, 2016)

jaomul said:


> I think you should start your own camera brand


 I would prefer if Nikon would do it like Pentax: few models, but they are pretty much complete.


----------



## ruifo (Jan 11, 2016)

An interesting article about the current Nikon's line up: Consumer, Pro, DX, or FX? | DSLRBodies | Thom Hogan


----------



## hamlet (Jan 11, 2016)

best camera lineup i've ever seen and i've been photographing for generations since the tender age of 2013 AD.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 11, 2016)

ruifo said:
			
		

> An interesting article about the current Nikon's line up: Consumer, Pro, DX, or FX? | DSLRBodies | Thom Hogan


From the introductory portion of his article:

"Nikon’s inability to ever mumble a Road Map, it’s short-term “buy FX” marketing, it’s long overdue followup to the D300s, it’s strange weaving of random cameras into a product lineup that was totally confused for awhile, all these things just made everyone’s head hurt when it came to making a decision in 2014 and 2015. "

Now all Hogan needs in an editor to explain that *it's* is not the proper word he wanted. Three identical grammatical mistakes in one sentence is merely a misdemeanor offense, and clearly not a felony, and besides, he is now giving Nikon management a bit of credit instead of spewing his normal Nikon bashing schtick. Apparently, now it's once again possible to make a buying decision from what is now a non-random and non-confused product lineup.

I got a big laugh from the ending of his article!

"Nikon has done what I asked them to do: rationalize their product lineup (at least in the enthusiast to pro DSLRs). Things make more sense now, and your decision making should be less convoluted than it was.

Funny thing is, Nikon marketing doesn’t seem to know how to say all this."

Yeahhhhh, as if they're listening to his constant stream of criticism! Thank God for Thom Hogan, the American blogger who *asked Nikon* to do chit... lol


----------



## Ornello (Jan 21, 2016)

OrionsByte said:


> Nothing in the lineup for people that are broke!
> 
> I hadn't looked at the new lenses yet, I'll have to check those out.




Right. We won't be buying any of those. We are poor. My country is so poor, we have only one Stooge. Our chief export is bums.


----------



## Solarflare (Jan 22, 2016)

hamlet said:


> best camera lineup i've ever seen and i've been photographing for generations since the tender age of 2013 AD.


 I though the Nikon lineup in 2008 (D3, D700, D300) was pretty good.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 22, 2016)

Solarflare said:


> hamlet said:
> 
> 
> > best camera lineup i've ever seen and i've been photographing for generations since the tender age of 2013 AD.
> ...


I thought the line up in 1957 was better when this was new Nikon Rangefinder SP


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 22, 2016)

Solarflare said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > I think you should start your own camera brand
> ...


And yet, you keep buying nikon and not pentax


----------



## Solarflare (Jan 25, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> And yet, you keep buying nikon and not pentax


 So I can only assume that in your mind, if someone evaluate a market and find the best product, that person is no longer allowed to criticize said product or suggest improvements, because right now its the best ?


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 25, 2016)

Solarflare said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > And yet, you keep buying nikon and not pentax
> ...



Is nikon the best? Your purchasing history seems to suggest you believe so, yet your above statement lends significant evidence to the contrary.
Your assumptions about my line of thinking are, as usual, quite shortsighted and incorrect.

The truth is, both nikon and canon produce a camera that would give you probably 99% of everything you would ever want or need in a camera. ....you just can't, or wont, spend the money on it.

Criticizing nikon for not producing a camera with every feature you want at a price that you want to pay seems just a tad childish. 
It's tantamount to me constantly criticizing ford because my Taurus doesn't have heated hand sewn Italian leather seats and go 0-60 in 5 seconds.


----------



## Solarflare (Jan 26, 2016)

I already explained what I think would be ideal: that Nikon would produce a camera that does everything and you dont have to pick features. Much like Pentax, really.

Why can I only have a slightly larger AF field and a silent shutter including electronic first curtain OR a tilting screen, double card slot of same type ? To name the two features I like most about D810 and D750.

The D3-D700-D300 lineup was pretty ideal, IMHO.




Thom Hogan unsurprisingly agrees about this: 





> As I’ve written before, Nikon is cannibalization-phobic. They’re very, very careful about introducing something that might undercut one of their successful products, so much so that we sometimes get weird product feature inclusions that don’t make it to multiple bodies, such as the swivel LCDs of the D5xxx and D750 (and now D500). Nikon is playing the old Japanese CES product line game right down to the letter. Introduce high, then create a line underneath that with arbitrary feature/performance reductions to hit particular, lower price points.


----------



## ruifo (Jan 26, 2016)

Another interesting article about new ideas for the lineup: Why There Should be a Nikon D700 Followup | DSLRBodies | Thom Hogan


D500 — Sole DX variation, basically a scaled down D5
D850x — 50mp upgrade to the D810
D850h — 20mp upgrade to the D810 using D5 sensor for speed camera
D5/D5s — Flagship, with significant additions in its mid-term update
D5x — 50mp sensor in D5 body


----------



## Parptarf (Jan 27, 2016)

I would REALLY want to see a D5 or even a D750 sensor in a D800 body. AKA the D700's true sucessor.
I'm starting to get over having 4fps and 36megapixels, moving back to sportsphotoraphy more and more.


----------



## Solarflare (Feb 2, 2016)

The only thing the D750 is missing is the build quality, the full metal body. But the camera is still well built and full metal builts would interfere with WiFi. Though frankly I view the D750 WiFi more as a tech demo, not something thats already a complete feature. Nikon needs to do way better than that.

Any maybe if you're used to the interface of the D700/D800, the interface of the D750 is different. But IMHO its not less powerful.

And about the D5 sensor - actually I dont want the D5 sensor, instead I want a backlit version of it. Technically the D5 sensor was already outdated the very moment it was out.


----------

